# What podcasts do you listen to (and why?)



## Morrus (Jul 6, 2021)

Not RPG podcasts!

I currently listen to:

*The Weekly Planet.* Irreverant, fun sci-fi/fantasy movie/TV news.
*The Skeptics Guide to the Universe.* Science news, pseudoscience debunking.
*Startalk*. Neil deGrasse Tyson's weekly astrophysics podcast, co-hosted with one of a pool of comedians.
*The Pilot Podcast.* Empire Magazine's TV podcast. British.
*Empire Podcast.* Empire Magazine's flagship movie podcast. British.
*Empire Spoiler Specials. *Covers the Marvel TV shows in depth each week at the moment. British.
*Friday Night Comedy from BBC Radio 4.* Probably only if you're British, this one.
*The Infinite Monkey Cage.* Currently between seasons. Prof Brian Cox, Robin Ince, and a panel of guests on a science topic each week. British.
*Do The Right Thing.* Also between seasons. Probably the funniest podcast I've ever heard. British.
I occasionally listen to various interview shows, but always based on the guest, so none of them regularly. But they include *Marc Maron's WTF,* Chris Hardwick's *ID1OT*, Richard Herring's *RHLSTP*, and *The Adam Buxton Podcast*.


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Jul 6, 2021)

I don't listen to podcasts.

But I do have _This American Life, The Allusionist_, and _Ologies _subscribed to on my phone so people will mistake me for a smart person if they borrow my phone.


----------



## Janx (Jul 6, 2021)

No pods for me either.  I don't have a commute and I can't listen to words while I'm trying to think for a living.

podcasts sound cool and all, I just don't have it in me to sit and listen to them.


----------



## Morrus (Jul 6, 2021)

I mean, this thread is probably for people who listen to podcasts.


----------



## Marc_C (Jul 6, 2021)

Some friends of mine used to do a wargaming podcast called Geeks of the North. They would review KS and new games. They also painted minis at the same time. Listeners were invited to do the same. I did. They abandoned the project because of covid-19 and real life.

I sometimes listen to EnWorld. The TSR one was very entertaining.

That's it.


----------



## p_johnston (Jul 6, 2021)

I don't have as much time for podcast as I used to (Less commute time over the last year for some reason). But I still make sure to keep up on a few.

*Loading Ready Run Aggregate Feed: *they have a few different podcast. Live play D&D, Talking about Magic, and even some movie review stuff. I listen to the general feed because I like pretty much all their stuff.

*Dan Carlin's Hardcore History: *This is my go to car trip podcast. If I need something to occupy me for most of a day I turn to this.

*NPR Politics Podcast: *I have to get my news somehow and NPR is one of the sources that I can actually stomach. 

*Constructed/Limited Resources:* Magic podcasts focusing on Constructed/Limited respectively. If your into Magic you probably already know about them and if you aren't they probably won't interest you. 

I also periodically brows *99% invisible* and* Stuff You Should Know* for any topics that catch my interest but don't listen to them regularly.


----------



## thirdkingdom (Jul 6, 2021)

Knowledge Fight.
Q-anon Anonymous 
Behind the Bastards

And a bunch of gaming ones (Critical Role, NADDpod, Red Dice Diaries, Minions and Musings, etc).


----------



## RangerWickett (Jul 6, 2021)

*You're Wrong About *is amusing me these days. Each episode takes something that was a big media event in the past 40 years or so, and walks through how the mainstream understanding misses some key elements, and why the media narrative developed the way it did. The hosts are glib. Topics include things like the Satanic Panic, the OJ Simpson trial, the life and death of Princess Diana, the suicide of Kurt Cobain, and the Stanford Prison Experiment. That last one is fascinating, because the guy in charge lied a ton just to get publicity, and we all swallowed his BS.

*Freakonomics *discusses narrow economics issues from an enthusiastic layperson's perspective, like what legalizing marijuana would do, or the cost-benefit of traffic lights versus traffic circles.

*Throughline *is like a much more serious "You're Wrong About." Want to know the history of the Uighurs? The actual Black Panther party? How Puerto Rico got to be the way it is?

Hm, all my stuff is political or economic.


----------



## Zaukrie (Jul 7, 2021)

*Radiolab *is the only one I listen to A LOT. You learn so many different kinds of things. It is the one and only that I always recommend no matter who is asking.

*This American Life* is great, but usually not very happy......

*Freakonomics *is good, and I sometimes listen to it.

*Planet Money* and *Motley Fool Money *are both good, usually. 

Just started *Invisibilia*, and enjoyed the ones I've heard so far.

My wife swears by Brene Brown. I'm pretty sure she's listened to most of these. The ones I have listened to have mostly been good.

A lot of people have recommended *You're Wrong About* and *WTF *and *Hidden Brain*. I've listened to one or two and enjoyed them.


----------



## Cadence (Jul 7, 2021)

I find I listen to a lot of BBC World Service shows in the car via satellite radio that have podcasts, but generally only pull up the podcasts themselves to hear the rest of an episode or if I heard a teaser for one that sounded interesting.

I do listen to old time radio shows from the 30s to 60s online... but those weren't really intended to be podcasts.


----------



## CleverNickName (Jul 7, 2021)

I only recently started listening to podcasts, and only two of them with any frequency.
*Welcome to Nightvale, *and *The Magnus Archives.*


----------



## Sacrosanct (Jul 7, 2021)

Stuff you should know and other spin offs from that are my go to. Lots of really interesting stuff. Mom and dad are fighting is another good one for parents. Then one offs like Serial


----------



## Arnie_Wan_Kenobi (Jul 7, 2021)

p_johnston said:


> I also periodically brows *99% invisible*



Avid *99PI* listener. Also *WBEZ* *Chicago's* *Curious* *City*, answering listener questions about Chicago trivia and culture. Those two typically make up my "weekend lawnmowing listen."

Technically, they're radio programs first, but I listen to *Science Friday *and *Sound Opinions*, "The world's only Rock & Roll radio show."

Irregular listener of *Two Pint PLC, *since it blends education (my profession) with drinking (which my profession induces.)


Marc_C said:


> Some friends of mine used to do a wargaming podcast called Geeks of the North. They would review KS and new games. They also painted minis at the same time. Listeners were invited to do the same. I did. They abandoned the project because of covid-19 and real life



That's a shame. I met them at Hayward Muskiefest right when they were getting going. Seemed like fun guys, listened to an ep or two.


----------



## Zaukrie (Jul 7, 2021)

I do like Sound Opinions a lot. And science Friday.


----------



## BookTenTiger (Jul 7, 2021)

I love podcasts! I listen to them a lot when I'm doing chores. I used to listen while commuting, but then I bought an electric bike!

Here's what I listen to:

*Comedy Bang Bang - *it's a crazy improv comedy podcast that's like being let in on nonstop inside jokes. This show replaced political podcasts I used to listen to before the election of Trump.

*99% Invisible - *I've been listening since it was a 4-minute podcast. I always learn something new about design, architecture, or history!

*Memory Palace - *Maybe my favorite podcast of all time. Each episode is between 10 and 20 minutes long, and is a kind of narrative retelling of some historic event, place, or person. It's just crafted so well, and is a lovely podcast to listen to. Highly recommended!

*Selected Shorts *- This is a long-running Radio Show that is now two podcasts, one called "Too Hot For Radio." Both shows have actors on stage reading short fiction. I'm a big fan of short stories, and this show might as well be custom-crafted for me.

*Hidden Brain *- A really cool nonfiction show about our brains, focusing on psychology, sociology, and science. I always get something out of it, and I was almost on an episode once!

*Snap Judgment *- Storytelling with a beat. A great, great radio show / podcast about... everything. It's a mix of narrative, personal storytelling, and investigative journalism all with style. I got to see a live show once, and it was fantastic.

*Imaginary Worlds *- A podcast about science fiction and fantasy. It touches on a lot of my interests, and the ones about subjects I don't know a lot about (like Dr. Who) help me appreciate new subjects and genres.

*The Moth *- True stories told on stage without notes. The stories always stick with me. If I need to pass the time, this is the one that always transports me somewhere new.


----------



## Zaukrie (Jul 7, 2021)

The Moth is quite good!


----------



## Ralif Redhammer (Jul 7, 2021)

I went to a few of the live Moth regional shows and dang, were they funny. Except for the one person that, had they had one of the shepherds crooks to use to yank them offstage, they would have.

My general podcast listening consists of:

*The Appendix N Book Club *- As anyone that has followed the What Are You Reading threads would know, I love Appendix N lit. This show does a wonderful job discussing it, with both love and criticism when due.

*Hello From the Magic Tavern* - Funny stuff indeed. Nowhere near caught up, but I'm working on it.

*The Friendship Onion *- It's Billy Boyd and Dominic Monaghan talking about their life experiences and friendship together. Super-wholesome stuff.

*The Purple Stuff *- I'm a nostalgic guy, and though some of the references they make are a hair after my time, on the whole this podcast nails it. Where else can you hear someone talk about Fireball from The Running Man and having a fit and praying for a Modulok action figure?

*Bonefireside Chat *- The Soulsborne series is one of my favorites, and it's surprisingly enjoyable to revisit Dark Souls 1 in all its joy and despair. Hearing how other people suffered just as much in Blighttown is reassuring.

EDIT: Removed the TTRPG-related podcasts, missed that part.


----------



## Yora (Jul 7, 2021)

*Well, There's Your Problem* _"the podcast about engineering disasters, with slides."_ (Which you see only in the youtube version.)
It's three engineers with strong socialist leanings who talk about big industrial disasters and cover both the technical facts and the years of corruption and negligence that made the disasters possible in the first place. Often really bleak stories, but still a really funny show, with lots of jokes about the social and environmental evils of capitalism. Also "cars bad, trains good". Certainly an acquired taste and preaching to the faithful, but I always find them very entertaining.

*From Rewatch With Love*, a now completed series about rewatching and then reviewing every single James Bond movie in order, with looks ahead and back at the production history of the entire series. Also has a version on youtube that doesn't have a lot to look it, but the occasional hilarious visual joke by the editor.
Great series I really recommend to all James Bond fans.


----------



## Zaukrie (Jul 7, 2021)

There are some interesting podcasts about music and scores in movies that really examine how they change how we feel about the movies. Though I can never remember which one is which.....


----------



## Ryujin (Jul 8, 2021)

Rather sadly two podcasts I would listen to regularly have effectively ended. "Odd Tonic", a podcast about weird history, weird science, and the paranormal is officially on hiatus because of the lockdown, and the economic realities contained therein, and I'm hoping it comes back. It's done by Jennifer Page (a name some here would almost certainly recognize) and Maxwell Holechek (God, but I hope I spelt Max's name right!).

Coddiwomple was a podcast out of Matt Vancil's (another possibly familiar name to folks here) Patreon. It's not the podcast of the same name, that seems to have recently started up. Matt would discuss a variety of topis including some peeks into his writing process and his works, past, present, and future. Matt closed his Patreon, a while back, and also ended his podcast.

Two Bards is the project of Scott C Brown (there's another one of those possibly familiar names) and Andy Dopieralski. It's gone rather intermittent, again owing to the realities of the Covid world, but is still running. They discuss their lives in the American Pacific Northwest, gaming (both electronic and RPG), film making, and general interest.

Why did/do I listen? They're all friends. It's a way to keep up with them and hear voices that I miss hearing, when I can't talk to them directly. A 3 hour time difference might not seem like much but when I'm up at 5:00am or earlier for work, it's more like a 6 hour difference.


----------



## DrunkonDuty (Jul 8, 2021)

*Revolutions. * A history professor does some deep dives into a bunch of revolutions. French, American, 1848. The finale is the Russian Revolution. I haven't finished this one yet. 

*History of Rome. *By the same professor as Revolutions. An earlier effort of his and not as professional. But very detailed.

*3 Black Halflings*. Only just started this one a couple of weeks ago. A good mix of gaming and gamer culture with a focus on race issues.

*History of the Persian Empire. *Exactly what it says on the tin.

*History of Byzantium.* Ditto.

*Greetings from the Magic Tavern.* Fantasy nerd improv. Sometimes hilarious.

Occasionally drop in to listen to a bit of *Critical Role* but I've grown less and less enamoured of it over time. 

Some very interesting sounding pod casts listed above.


----------



## Deset Gled (Jul 8, 2021)

Just started getting back into podcasts now that I'm driving again.

My top modern ones are My Favorite Murder and Levar Burton Reads.

I also listen to a lot of Old Time Radio.  Suspense, Midwebs, Dragnet, X Minus One, Yours Truly Johnny Dollar, etc.


----------



## ART! (Jul 8, 2021)

Gates McFadden *InvestiGates*
The actress who played _Star Trek: The Next Generation_'s Dr. Beverly Crusher talks to her "space friends" - so far: Jonathan Frakes, Levar Burton, Brent Spider, Nana Visitor, John deLancie, and Marina Sirtis. The geek in me wants them to talk more about TNG, but really it's her coming up with great questions so they can get more into their childhoods, their passions, their earlier careers, etc. I like her playful energy and the intimacy these people have with each other. She also has a great, kind of soothing speaking voice. Episodes are about an hour long.

*Unspooled*
Actor & comedian Paul Scheer and film critic Amy Nicholson watch movies from the American Film Institute's best of lists, and then get into hem on the show. They include a nice bit about what the world was like the year the movie was released, and really get into each movie's place in the culture, how it got made, and some _actual art criticism_, not just opinion wankery. I really like the casual, intelligent, energetic feel of the show, and it always makes me want to go watch the movie they just talked about. Episodes are usually an hour to an hour and 45 minutes, so it's a pretty in-depth show - which I love.

*NPR's Short Wave*
A great little science podcasts, with episodes usually only 13 minutes long. It's kind of my podcast palate cleanser.

*NPR's Throughline*
This is kind of what I want all news programming to be like: looking at the history behind something that's in the news. Episodes are in the 45-75 minute range.

*Old Hollywood Realness*
Kathleen Noll and Philip Estrada gab, gush and recap all the classics. It's pretty high energy, and both hosts are really into costumes, so you have been warned. Episodes are a little over an hour.

*Song Exploder*
Each episode, a musicians takes apart one of their songs and talks about how and why it was made. Hrishikesh Hirway hosts.

*Rebel Force Radio*
A long-running Star Wars fan podcast, hosted by two Chicago natives. I don't listen to every episode, because they cover all the new SW stuff and I tend to not watch the animated SW shows. They've had SW animated series voice actors on as guests, they do film and episode commentaries, they talk some about collectibles, they do episodes all about production design, and just generally have a lot of fun.

*David Tennant Does a Podcast With*
Pretty much what's on the tin, here. David interviews other actors, including a lot of people he's worked with. I love the sound of David Tennant just talking, but his guests include Billie Piper, Neil Gaiman, Elizabeth Moss, Olivia Colman, Dan Levy, George Takei, Jodie Whittaker, Katherine Tate, and Ian McKellan.

*Inside of You with Michael Rosenbaum*
Michael interviews actors and the like, and tends to focus on personal struggles, hard times, recovery, etc. and really gets his guests to open up. He talks a little too much about himself, but the insights he gets from his guests are worth it. He's had a lot of his Smallville co-stars on, but also Keifer Sutherland, Charisma Carpenter, Robert Englund, Seth Green, Sean Astin, Jason Isaacs, Zach Levi, and lots more.

*The Ron Burgundy Podcast*
Will Ferrell as the Anchorman himself, wherein he talks about himself, misunderstands things, gives his assistant a hard time, and interviews all sorts of folks.

*Morrus Unofficial Tabletop RPG Talk*
They do a very good ttrpg news roundup, talk about Kickstarters, discuss trends in the biz, and interview creators and movers-and-shakers from various parts of the ttrpg milieu. 

*Cinematic Universe*
Two Brits talk about comic book movie and tv adaptations. They cover relevant news and trailers, and discuss individual works in depth, usually with guest from the critic-sphere. I like the hosts honest takes on things.

*Lovett or Leave It*
Jon Lovett of Crooked Media tells bad jokes about current affairs, often does a humor quiz show segment with listeners, and interviews someone with informed takes on the news. The bad jokes section is great because he has a comedian guest who critiques the jokes, and sometimes they get into how and why jokes and comedy in general works, which I find fascinating.

*House to Astonish*
Paul O'Brien and Al Kennedy talk about comics and comics news. And the end of each ep they do the Official Handbook of the Official Handbook of the Marvel Universe, wherein they try to rehabilitate a C-list character from OHOTMU for modern audiences. It's pretty funny.

*Wait, What?*
Jeff Lester and Graeme McMillan discuss pop culture, but mostly comics. Graeme has worked as a professional critic for various major news outlets including Slate and The Hollywood Reporter. In their sub-series Baxter Building they read and discussed every issue of volume one of the Fantastic Four, and listening to them discuss the strengths and awkwardness of the original Lee & Kirby stuff and then lose their minds as the series gets worse and worse is great.


----------



## Von Corellon (Jul 8, 2021)

Everything I needed to know, I learned from Ken and Robin




Ken and Robin Talk About Stuff


----------



## Arilyn (Jul 8, 2021)

I Know Dino... perfect for dinosaur enthusiasts. Goes into detail on the latest finds, recently published papers, dino news, occasional guests and Dinosaur of the Day. 

Just Interesting... 3 guys chatting about a variety of topics and a quiz

Levar Burton Reads... just started getting into this one and we really like it


----------



## EdAbbey (Jul 9, 2021)

Another vote for Dan Carlin's *Hardcore History

The Prancing Pony Podcast* - I knew there was a lot of background to LotR and the Hobbit but I had no idea Tolkien's world was this complex!  The LotR appendices barely scratch the surface!


----------



## Hex08 (Jul 9, 2021)

I listen to a few and are easily broken into categories.

_Science/Skepticism:_
*The Skeptics Guide to the Universe *- Science and skepticism at it's best. My favorite podcast
*Inquiring Minds *- The podcast has gone through a few cohosts since it launched but Indre Viskontas is great
*The Strangest Thing I Learned This Week
Science Vs
Science Friday
Talk Nerdy*

_News:_
*Meet the Press* (plus a smattering of other Sunday news shows all over the political spectrum)
*The Daily
Post Reports*

_Fictional/Entertainment podcasts (there are lot I have listened to over time, this is just a small sample)_
*Welcome to Nightvale *- This is one of my favorites, I can't recommend it enough
*The Thrilling Adventure Hour* - A podcast in the style of old time radio. Serialized stories with greats like Beyond Belief (two married, drunken high society mediums) and Sparks Nevada, Marshal on Mars. This one is no longer in production but is phenomenal
*Out of Sight - *A horror story currently between seasons
*Dust *- A sci-fi podcast. A different story each season
*The NoSleep Podcast *- Another horror podcast
*S-Town *- An investigative podcast into a murder that didn't happen


----------



## ShinHakkaider (Jul 9, 2021)

KINGCAST - A podcast that talks about both the film version and book version of King's works.

WORD BALLOON COMICS PODCAST - a podcast that talks with Comics Creators and other luminaries of the industry.


----------



## DrunkonDuty (Jul 15, 2021)

Just  had a thought, do video channels count? I'm gonna say they count.

Lindsay Eliis. For all sorts of pop culture deep dives.
Rowan Ellis. Again pop culture but very much with an LGBTQI+ focus.
Philosophy Tube. Good introductory video essays about philosophical concepts explained in very accessible terms.


----------



## Deset Gled (Jul 15, 2021)

DrunkonDuty said:


> Just  had a thought, do video channels count? I'm gonna say they count.




Come to think of it, I watch the Completely Unnecessary Podcast (done by Pat the NES Punk) and Lehto's Law on youtube, but never listen to them in their podcast form.  There's really no need for the visual components.


----------



## Morrus (Jul 15, 2021)

DrunkonDuty said:


> Just  had a thought, do video channels count? I'm gonna say they count.
> 
> Lindsay Eliis. For all sorts of pop culture deep dives.
> Rowan Ellis. Again pop culture but very much with an LGBTQI+ focus.
> Philosophy Tube. Good introductory video essays about philosophical concepts explained in very accessible terms.



Nah, I can’t watch videos while I’m driving or walking the dog! Different beast entirely.


----------



## embee (Jul 15, 2021)

*Behind The Bastards*: An irreverent look at the worst people in history. Not just the obligatory Hitlers, Stalins, and Husseins. Also lesser known bastards like King Leopold, as well as folk who have led to some rather nasty fixtures in modern society (like Phyllis Schafly, Savitri Devi, and Gabriele D'Annunzio)

*Dipped In Tone*: A guitar podcast

*Feminist Frequency*: A feminist critique of pop culture and mainstream film and TV

*Philosophize This*: Overview of various schools of thought in philosophy

*Noble Blood*: A Mahnke-produced series on some of the most notorious murders in royal history

*History of Rome/History of Byzantium*: Self-explanatory. Both in-depth with hundreds of episodes. 

*BBC In Our Time*: Documentary podcast series with a roundtable discussion on a variety of topics ranging from history, science, mathematics, and the arts. I also use this to fall asleep (I'm not kidding).

These are just the ongoing podcasts. Pod miniseries I would recommend are "Sleepwalkers", about developments in AI; "Bagman", Rachel Maddow's series on Spiro Agnew; "It Could Happen Here", a speculative look at the possibility of civil war in America (a real upper);


----------



## Grendel_Khan (Jul 15, 2021)

EDIT: Completely forgot that this thread started out asking for non-RPG podcasts.


----------



## Morrus (Jul 15, 2021)

Grendel_Khan said:


> I listen to way too many podcasts, and most are comedy ones. For TTRPG podcasts, though:



No this thread is the opposite. NOT ttrpg podcasts.


----------



## Grendel_Khan (Jul 15, 2021)

Morrus said:


> No this thread is the opposite. NOT ttrpg podcasts.



Crap….

apologies


----------



## DrunkonDuty (Jul 16, 2021)

Morrus said:


> Nah, I can’t watch videos while I’m driving or walking the dog! Different beast entirely.




Oh. Sad face here. I guess I'd better delete my last post.


----------



## MattW (Jul 16, 2021)

*Great Lives* (BBC production.  A celebrity chooses a favourite historical figure.  The show gives a swift biography)
*Western Way of War* (military & political professionals talk about modern warfare)
*Overly Sarcastic Podcast* (the YouTube channel has fun with podcasting)
*Decoder Ring Theatre *(which isn't really a podcast.  "Radio Drama" might be a better term)
*Mark & Carrie* (economics commentary.  But don't worry! They're both academics, but Mark was a comedian)
*No such thing as a Fish* (A podcast by the researchers behind the questions on QI)
*In Our Time *(This is another BBC production. It provides some good overviews of complex topics)


----------



## MoonSong (Jul 16, 2021)

Morrus said:


> Nah, I can’t watch videos while I’m driving or walking the dog! Different beast entirely.



But some of the videos I listen too are basically podcasts anyway. They don't rely on any graphics to make their point across?


----------



## DeviousQuail (Jul 16, 2021)

*The Weekly Planet *is the only podcast that I listen to weekly.

For those times when I have a long drive or need a break from other media I go with *Planet Money, Invisibilia, Science Vs, *and *Radiolab*.


----------



## Ath-kethin (Jul 16, 2021)

I lack a convenient commute to listen to longform media of any sort, so no podcasts for me. I truly wish there were transcripts; many sound interesting and I can read stuff WAY faster than people can read it to me.

The few I have listened to have been Ahmed "D20 Arabia" Aljabry's Zakhara retold, plus a handful that interviewed me personally. And I listened to them because they were either relevant to my products or included an interview with me personally.


----------



## MoonSong (Jul 16, 2021)

Most true podcasts I listen to are in Spanish. I sometimes listen to the Cracked podcast because I can find interesting material for my job. But as far as I can give a recommendation, I would say the Dollop fits the bill. It talks at length about ridiculous parts of American history. And as a non-American, I can't help but to love that. (Although about half of the time it can be summarized as idiot man does something ridiculous, other idiot man gets similar ridiculous ideas, they end up butting heads and the resulting confrontation is amazing to watch listen to)

Some of the content on Youtube I love to listen to that is podcast-like is:

The Illuminaughti. She sheds light on both corporations behaving badly and predatory MLMs. She also talks about random interesting facts and things that are just plain wrong with the world.
Toy Galaxy/Spector Creative. I listen to these for the same reason. They talk about toys and franchises. Particularly about franchises I didn't know were toys in the first place. (Because I wasn't in the main demographic when they were around) Spector Creative also talks about the business side of toys.
Lindsey Ellis. At least at first, I like the way she talks about media as long-form essays. Nowadays, she feels more involved in the scandal of the week...
Overly Sarchastic productions. They talk about tropes, history, and myths. While we lose something without the graphics, their discourse and sarcastic attitude is the main part of the show. Red in particular is a great storyteller.
Most of the other stuff is either more reliant on pictures, in Spanish, or not of general interest.


----------



## jdrakeh (Jul 16, 2021)

I don't actually listen to any tabletop podcasts, but I do listen to The Completely Unnecessary Podcast, a video game podcast (which is weird because I'm otherwise pretty disconnected from console gaming these days). It's just a really great, informative, podcast.


----------



## MoonSong (Jul 16, 2021)

jdrakeh said:


> I don't actually listen to any tabletop podcasts, but I do listen to The Completely Unnecessary Podcast, a video game podcast (which is weird because I'm otherwise pretty disconnected from console gaming these days). It's just a really great, informative, podcast.



Speaking of that, I used to listen to Extra Credits, but it stopped being the same once they changed the voice.


----------



## fnordland (Jul 18, 2021)

Podcasts and their subjects of interest

Danny in the Valley      Danny In The Valley on acast
Reporter from the Sunday Times who was born in Silicon Valley now covers the people, businesses & culture of Silicon Valley. Lasts 35-45 mins with interviews being a significant part of the show.

BBC Analysis                BBC Radio 4 - Analysis - Downloads
30 min mini documentary on subjects of interest
"Programme examining the ideas and forces which shape public policy in Britain and abroad, presented by distinguished writers, journalists and academics."

The Dark Money files   https://feeds.buzzsprout.com/242645.rss
"A series of podcasts which explain to a non-technical audience how "Dark Money" (e.g. money laundering, corruption, bribery, tax evasion) enters the financial system and infects everything it touches."
Usually last 20-25 mins, delivered in a light hearted manner by a couple of British investigators.

Exponential View          http://feeds.harvardbusiness.org/harvardbusiness/exponential-view
"How will the future unfold? What is the impact of technology on business & society? As technology reorders the world in which live, who will be the winners and who will be the losers? Join Azeem Azhar, curator of the Exponential View newsletter, in deep conversation with the world's leading thinkers and practitioners exploring these and other important questions."
Future focused podcast lasting 35mins-1hr. Azeem Azhar is a UK based investor with many contacts in the scientific/business sphere.

Risky Business             http://risky.biz/feeds/risky-business/
"Risky Business is a weekly information security podcast featuring news and in-depth interviews with industry luminaries. Launched in February 2007, Risky Business is a must-listen digest for information security pros. With a running time of approximately 50-60 minutes, Risky Business is pacy; a security podcast without the waffle."
Infosec reporting from Australia and New Zealand. Each show is composed of a weekly news roundup and then sponsor interview with industry professionals. Always entertaining.


----------



## MarkB (Jul 18, 2021)

MattW said:


> *No such thing as a Fish* (A podcast by the researchers behind the questions on QI)



That's the only one I currently listen to. Though that may change in the wake of this thread.


----------



## Hatmatter (Jul 18, 2021)

Morrus said:


> Not RPG podcasts!
> 
> I currently listen to:
> 
> ...



_*Hard Rain & Slow Trains: Bob Dylan & Fellow Travelers*: _music in meaningful playlists with thoughtful commentary that is delivered in a way that respects the medium.

I listen to _DragonTalk_ but I do not think it is as good anymore. I liked it when the game designers were on and had interesting insights. Now it just seems like everyone is hyper-caffeinated and obsessed with their social media presence. But, I do still listen to it.

I also sometimes listen to _The History of England_ and I am working through _Nice White Parents._

Someone mentioned _S-Town_ upthread. That is a work of art! I listened to it a couple years ago.

I listen to _The John Campea Show _and Dan Murrell’s _Charts with Dan_.

Finally, I have listened to most of _Bear and a Banjo_…which is great historical fiction about a couple musicians who were seemingly everywhere from the 1930s on.


----------



## Iholdthebananas (Sep 25, 2022)

p_johnston said:


> I don't have as much time for podcast as I used to (Less commute time over the last year for some reason). But I still make sure to keep up on a few.
> 
> *Loading Ready Run Aggregate Feed: *they have a few different podcast. Live play D&D, Talking about Magic, and even some movie review stuff. I listen to the general feed because I like pretty much all their stuff.
> 
> ...



Dan Carlin’s the _business_.
I’m also a huge LPOTL and Timesuck fan, as well as Scared to Death, Serial Killers, Casefile and Pseudopod fan.


----------



## Merifluous (Sep 26, 2022)

Plain English with Derek Thompson - good data driven current events podcast
My Marvelous Year - Marvel comics reading club going through the top storylines in each year of marvel comics (currently late 90s)
This week in Technology - good tech news round up, long running pod with Leo Laporte
Revisionist History - Malcolm Gladwell podcast
Against the Rules - Michael Lewis podcast
War on the Rocks - Started listening for updates on Ukraine war, also covers other foreign policy topics. 
And Hardcore History of course. Still the best pod in the universe for my money.


----------

